# This actually almost made me cry.....



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It's not what is sounds like.

On Monday I released a feral who Ivor had found in very, very bad shape in the Mission district, here in town. We both sorta thought this birdie wouldn't make it.....his breathing was labored, he was emaciated, he had obviously been attacked by something and he had a chest wound at least 5 days old which was substantial. and his eye pupils were pinning most of the time.

The thread of his recovery is here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/what-are-these-symptomatic-of-39014-2.html

Anyway, so...as I released Barrio (dropped a bunch of seeds for the resident ferals to eat and then opened his cage door and let him out) in the plaza which is a main public transportation hub, I noticed a pigeon sunning himself on the ground, off to the side, away from any foot traffic or activity. I went over to him to give some seed, and I could see his legs were in bad shape as he stood up. Toes and anles/legs swollen, and he hobbled fairly badly. I tried for about 10 mins to catch him...I could get close but he was an alert guy and he could fly well...so it was a no-go...after toying with me he flew up to a roof.

So...I decided I would return with some medicated seed the next day, same time, and see if I could help him out a bit. Tuesday, he wasn't there, but I was about 30 mins. earlier than the day before. So i just fed the flock some and left.

Yesterday, I got there at about 11:15 AM, the same time I had arrived when I released Barrio. There were pigeons down on the ground foraging, so I went to the corner where I had fed them before....hoping the injured guy (and Barrio) was in there somewhere. As I started to feed, I heard this gruff voice nearby yelling "get outta here" and heard foot stomping.

I turned to see this guy trying to scare a pigeon away. Guy was in a t-shirt and jeans with a few of his buddies dressed similarly, they were smoking cigs and talking at the side of a building on an alley which fronts the plaza. By no means a dangerous looking bunch, but y'know, neither the kinda group one would be inclined to just approach for directions if one were lost. Just a few young guys hangin' at the corner of a bus/subway station at midday...

At first I just figured, OK just another human who hates pigeons. But then he said "That's not your food !" and stomped the ground again to scare off one pigeon. I looked behind him, and THERE was the leg-injured pigeon, eating on the sidewalk right next to him !

I approached them & asked "Hey, is that the one with the bad legs ?" and he and both buddies answered me at the same time: "yeah".

The guy then said: "He can't walk well...I feed him every day right HERE....he can't get to the food when the others are around".

I smiled and approached them, told them I had some medicated seed. They were like "right-on !" We talked a few minutes and I thanked the guy for caring. We gave each other a fist-bump and I said goodbye. 

Am gonna visit there at the same time the rest of this week....hopefully something even better will come of it.

What'dya think of THAT, eh ? Here, in this world where we hear, almost daily, how badly many humans treat our pals...here I come across a group of young guys who certainly wouldn't fit the obvious description of animal-lovers...and this young tough has been this pigeon's guardian each day !!!

I swear, as I opened the door and got back in my car, my eyes teared up....

Just wanted to share that.....


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a lovely story, Jaye...I was absolutely certain that you were going to say some louts were trying to chase the pigeon off, and I could feel my blood pressure rising!

Cynthia


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Ahh.. I have goose bumps... I was fearing the worst as I was reading! 

It makes my heart sing to know that this place we call home really has some wonderful people who live on it!... KUDOS to them and Kudos to you too... I wish the lil' bugger would let you catch him though, he probably needs some re-coup time!.... Can't wait to hear of the updates!


----------



## rattyfied (Aug 30, 2009)

yep...your story made me well up too
it's so refreshing to hear something like this


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That is a very heart warming story...bless those guys. I hope you catch that poor little bird and figure out what's wrong with his feet.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Oh George, I will be around that area tomorrow, I used to feed them on Fridays, is a lovely story, I met a nice woman a block from my work a couple months ago, and the reason was because we both were feeding a sick pigeon, she loves animals and now we are friends, she fed my ferals when I was on my trip, now she is taking vacations and I will take care the ones that she feed, is just wonderful to meet people that share the same things, and also Jaye help me with my lovely ferals, I have a great team here.

Anyways, I'm so happy to hear these stories, I hope to see Barrio tomorrow. 

Ivette


----------



## ssfguy (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice story with reading affects, half way I was about to say "Take me with you and I'll smack em" but . j/k But yea we should not Judge people.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is so good to read. There are some good guys out there. 

There are some that don't want others to see they have a heart, what's so touching here is they didn't mind showing they cared and that is wonderful.

Jaye, I hope you're able to help this poor bird in some way, but if not at least you know it's being looked out for.

Let us know how it goes,

Janet


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Awesome!!! I've had several similar experiences. We don't pre-judge our birds, but it's so easy to pre-judge people! So glad you found some like minded folks. Hope you are able to catch and treat the lame bird!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a wonderful story. I hope if he needs catching, those guys are able to assist you. Maybe there is string wrapped around some toes or legs? Webby says hello but we're changing her name to Captain Jack, the way she stands with her leg out like a pirate with a peg leg.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Okay, good name 

Yes, folks, it's funny where (and in what guise) you can find kindness at times, yes ?

I dunno the prospects of catching this guy though...2 subsequent trips to the area give or take 30 minutes same time of day, and the guy was always there (paul) but not the pidge. He said today he hadn't seen the pigeon yesterday while he was there. And he wasn't there when I happened by today.

So....maybe he is appearing sporadically...maybe he has moved on. He seemed like a fighter, still had his faculties and some strength, so I do pray he's hangin' in there....

Will make a few more visits in hopes of seeing him again...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

So nice of you Jaye for sharing the same, its another wonderful extract from a real life on how the birds and animals around us aid in bringing humanbeings together for good


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Sounds good, Jaye. I'm sure he'll turn up again and it sounds like he has plenty of "guardian angels" watching out for him. 

"Captain Webby Jack" is snuggled up in the round fluffy cat bed I snagged from the Catzebo for him. He didn't seem to mind the thunder and lightening at all last night and remained toasty in his bed on the heating pad.  He is quite the character! The cat bed is a foot or so round and has a round, rolled rim that is about two inches high. He was perched for a long time last night on the rim with his bad leg stretched out in the middle of the cat bed. It looked very comfy.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the story Jaye; it is reassuring to think of love for animals coming in unexpected forms


----------

